#ubuntu-us-sc 2012-11-03
<Techman> Hello
<jbicha_> hi
<Techman> My name is Michael. I live upstate in York county
#ubuntu-us-sc 2012-11-04
<ja-s> Hey, need some help, anybody here?
<jbicha> there's a few people here, just ask your question or you can try #ubuntu if you don't get an answer
<ja-s> Does anyone know why, when I have an entry in /etc/fstab with the option `users', it can no longer be mounted by a user?
<jbicha> I don't know, try 'user'
<ja-s> ditto
